# Sports and Entertainment Forum.



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2002)

Based on a member's suggestion, we have renamed the Sports Entertainment forum to Sports and Entertainment so as to more accurately reflect its purpose. We've also moved it to a more appropriate location.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2002)

Is the description of this forum adequate?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

